# after M1T cycle?



## Illmatic reps (Mar 28, 2005)

hey....

got a few questions here y'all.... 

I'am on my last week of IDS methyl 1 test, and so far with really good results to show!

Would like to give my IDS methyl 5 a run sometime, they have put togheter a cycle on their homepage: http://www.idssports.com/cycling.php

they acctually recomend running the methyl 5 during PCT??

wouldn't the methyl 5 interfeer with the PCT??

running tamoxifen (nolvadex) 4 weeks 60/40/20/20 
Tribulus: around 12oomg ED

how long "off" time is required before running another methyl 1 test cycle?

For how long a periode does m1t stays in your system/ when entering drug tested shows??


----------



## redspy (Mar 28, 2005)

Running any kind of PH/PS during PCT is plain dumb.  Just use 4 weeks of Nolva and Milk Thistle.

Personally I'd take at least 3-4 months before running another M1T cycle.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> hey....
> 
> got a few questions here y'all....
> 
> ...


Glad to hear youre happy with your M1T results. Its truly some amazing stuff. 

It wouldnt be a good idea to run Methyl-5 right now. Methyls are hard as hell on your liver, and you need time to recuperate now. Save it for next cycle.

As for running during PCT - thats just stupid. PCT is POST cycle therapy. You run PCT AFTER your cycle. So by definition, you're not on-cycle while post-cycle. 

The 4 weeks of Nolva & Trib looks good. 

As for next cycle.... just wait. A good rule of thumb is as follows:

4-week cycle
4-week PCT
4-weeks with nothing

Id recommend the above for only non-methylated hormones... give even more off-time after methylated hormones. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Illmatic reps (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you for them great answers....   

so a minimum of 2 months off between methylated cycles... thought so!

can anybody help me with the last question?
"For how long a periode does m1t stays in your system/ when entering drug tested shows??"

when comming off M1t, how should i approach training?
Are planning af week of deload/ strategic deconditioning, and then proceed on af 3 split.. upping the volume slowly week by week??

How long before test is up to around normal, and shouldn't be worrying about low test levels during and after training??


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 29, 2005)

Illmatic reps said:
			
		

> when comming off M1t, how should i approach training?
> Are planning af week of deload/ strategic deconditioning, and then proceed on af 3 split.. upping the volume slowly week by week??


 Really low volume, same weight as on cycle, short sessions, overfeed. You can slowly raise volume after a couple weeks.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 29, 2005)

make sure to keep eating, like pirate said.  can't stress it enough.  or else youll lose a good portion of your gains.


----------



## Illmatic reps (Mar 30, 2005)

Pirate from hell and DimebagDarrell.... thanx...    

will keep my calorie intake high ass allways off season... 

"For how long a periode/time does m1t stays in your system when entering drug tested shows??"    anybody on that one??

thanx!


----------



## mark_ross (Jul 29, 2005)

i'm not sure how long m1t stays in your system but it isn't long. m1t has a half-life of 4 days. what you want to be concerned with is how long the nolva stays in your system. it has a half like of 14 days. if you are a drung tested athlete then you would probably be fine with 6-oxo which can be bought at GNC.


----------

